
Math Says Urinals in Planes Could Make Lavatory Lines Shorter for Everyone - saosebastiao
https://www.wired.com/story/airplane-urinals-lines-math/
======
makecheck
It would help tremendously if the “seatbelt sign” weren’t on for 90% of the
flight, causing everyone to swarm during the 3 whole minutes they have to go.
And if I say “screw it, I need to pee” a flight attendant will probably say
“you need to go back to your seat” no matter how smooth the flight seems to
be.

